# Eagle Source Beta



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Anyone been down Eagle Source recently? Any bad wood to note?


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

I am interested in that run too. Let me know when you plan it.


----------



## telebetty (May 15, 2011)

Most of its blasted out. Tressle and Stone Bridge are impassible.


----------



## jasons (Sep 29, 2006)

*Eagle source tonight*

Anyone in for a lap tonight. Anytime after 5:15. Meet at the turn out just past the gilman takeout on the right side of Hwy 24.

Jason
970.901.5626


----------



## squeakyboater (Apr 14, 2008)

It is all good to go except for two logs at the very end. 

Of NOTE: it is probably best to pay attention and not lose your boat in Not Done Yet. Those two trees across the river will not stop your boat and it may or may not end up totaled in Gilman.

Have fun, and that boof flake may be the sweetest thing I have paddled off of in Colorado.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

I agree about the boof flake. You can launch that thing! The riverwide logs are sketchy so be ready to eddy out quick after the last rapid. Water was super fast so know your takeout. Sweet run at this level!


----------

